
Making Music in a Browser: Recreating Theremin with JavaScript and Web Audio API - ohjeez
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/06/make-music-in-the-browser-with-a-web-audio-theremin/
======
alexc05
Oh! I did something a _little_ like this with a leapmotion for a hackathon
once.

[https://github.com/AlexChesser/SpacePiano](https://github.com/AlexChesser/SpacePiano)

There was also some on page visualization (basically copy and pasted from mr-
doob)

We managed to make the hand tracking work in 2 dimensions, left and right
would travel along the scale (like a piano) while up and down would modulate
your volume.

Not sure the code would work if you checked it out and tried to run it today,
but it definitely ran on the day.

